# Trumatic Boiler red light on



## Tykel68 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

I bought my Hymer 544 1996 Fiat Ducato a month ago. Love it to bits and we're living in it year round doing our job on our website which means we travel to football matches all around Europe.

I'm just getting to know all the idiosyncrasies. It came with a photocopy of the manual and some of it was missing. Namely the fault finder section for the boiler. We've had the boiler on and it's worked fine but recently the red light came on and it no longer pumps out hot water. There is gas - we've been cooking. Any ideas as to what else could be the matter.

We're traveling from Sitges to Saint Ettiene for a game tomorrow night, then onto Genoa for Friday, so any places en route where could get it checked out could also help. We'll be in Northern Italy for at least two weeks, so anywhere around that area would be grand.

This is my third question since I joined, we've sorted a few things out. Hopefully once we're all sorted with the van I'll be able to contribute something. Love the site though. Good stuff.

All the best,

Michael


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

have you left the outside flue cover on?


not that I have ever done that


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You don't say which model boiler you have so I can only relate to a problem I had with mine which was a Truma 6002.


Similar problem, kept getting the red light but very occasionally it would work for a while before going out with the red light (no gas?) appearing again.

It turned out to be the regulator.

The test for me was to have a few flames lit on the hob - then try to start your boiler - if the flames lower on the hob when it tries to start up then it's a possibility the regulator is faulty.

This test might not apply if you have a different type of boiler.

Pete


----------



## Tykel68 (Oct 6, 2010)

Great I will run those checks. Not to sound like the incompetent fool I obviously am, but what's a flu cover? (Sorry...)

If none of the above works I'll come back with more details on the model etc.

Thanks so much for the info though.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Flue cover

Look where the boiler is located on the van and then have a look outside in the approx position, depending on the model, you should see either a sort of grille covering the vent (good) or a biege or white oblong plastic cover (not good!)

The cover simply levers off and then try to light the boiler.

Of course I have never, ever forgotten to remove this cover before firing up............. much.

Hope that helps


----------



## Tykel68 (Oct 6, 2010)

Brilliant, Thanks


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

As one of the other posters suggested this can happen when there's not enough gas to keep the appliance working properly at full power. Mine does it as the gas supply nears exhaustion. When the bottle is getting empty the gas will still work the hob but if you light, say, the oven as well the gas flame diminishes in power. This sometimes happens in cold weather in the morning when the gas has chilled overnight and much more often when the bottle is less than a third full. When this begins to happen the water heater will work, sometimes for quite a while, then the red light comes on. Doing a duty-cycle (turning it on and off!) often gets it going for a short time again. Re-filling my gas bottle (I have Gaslow LPG bottles) generally sorts everything out.

Previously I had a problem when I bought the motorhome and it was the regulator which had failed and was not passing enough gas. Again enough was going through to work the hob but putting more than a couple of things on showed a drop in flame power. Changing this sorted things out. 

Finally the red-light sometimes comes on if it's windy, your batteries are getting low or if you've left the cover on as previously suggested.

Good luck, Mark


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> Flue cover
> 
> Look where the boiler is located on the van and then have a look outside in the approx position, depending on the model, you should see either a sort of grille covering the vent (good) or a biege or white oblong plastic cover (not good!)
> 
> ...


The last time I forgot to remove it, a few years ago, I had tried to light it a few times when there was a bang outside and it lit!
When I checked outside the cover was in 2 pieces and they were about 4 feet from the side of the van.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

autostratus said:


> Flue cover
> 
> The last time I forgot to remove it, a few years ago, I had tried to light it a few times when there was a bang outside and it lit!
> When I checked outside the cover was in 2 pieces and they were about 4 feet from the side of the van.


Ouch! I'm glad that I've never ever left the cover on, in that case....... Mine simply went out, allegedly


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We had the same problem and we think it was because the water was low and the tank needed filling up and we were on a slope.
We put the M/H on the Blocks and filled the tank up and never had the problem again.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

You're not on butane are you? That could give you a gassing problem as its getting cold now. If you are then change to propane.


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

*Red light on boiler*

Hi
I had the same sort of problem but as locovan said about low water level once I had levelled van it all started to work could be worth checking
Good luck
Richard


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*trumatic boiler red light*

this can also hapen when the black rubber tube which i believe is for condensation gets bocked. easy fix poke with knitting needle or the likes.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Tykel68 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought my Hymer 544 1996 Fiat Ducato a month ago. Love it to bits and we're living in it year round doing our job on our website which means we travel to football matches all around Europe.
> 
> ...


Hi Michael

Just to really cheer you up :twisted: , earlier this year I had exactly the same fault - I was informed it could be: a) a fault with the printed circuit board (and as your van is a year older than mine - the PCB fitted to my Truma is obsolete - only means of rectification is to replace the whole boiler unit - they say  !!!); b) the gas solenoid; or c) the burner unit itself.

On mine it turned out to be the burner unit - burned out, well it was the original unit, fortunately I was supplied with a second hand unit and everything is now OK  . Not the cheapest of the 3 possible faults, but at least I didn't have to buy a new boiler 8) .


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*same problem*

after sking for 3 months in the dolomites we had same problem, advise from other italian van owners was limescale build up.we pumped 10 litres of cheap vinegar into tank and left over night ( with open ended pipe for gas to escape) reconnected and flushed with hot water and it was perfect


----------

